# TCP, UDP forward



## batence (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi, I have a little brother who's play mutch of a lot WarCraft: DOTA. So ... my bsd machine is in internal networc. I wanna to have real IP adress to my box. But my brother don't see games at local game. So WarCraft is using 6112 TCP and UDP. I have need from something who can forward and backward something like a broadcast for my brotha to see games at local network when he is in internal network. I have try with rdr, nat, binat and now I am tryin' natd with firewall but I still can't forward and backward port 6112 TCP and UDP.


----------



## gelraen (Feb 28, 2009)

Maybe you need to use your machine as ethernet bridge, not router ?


----------



## honk (Mar 1, 2009)

@batence: I guess nobody understands your network layout to help you.


----------

